# Say a quick prayer for Walter Grey



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poor Walter the kitty is at the vet again , I had him in on Tuesday, his megacolon flared up due to the stress of the past couple weeks, poor kitty is pretty constipated again. He staying over night, getting fluids, meds and hopefully only enemas will be needed to help get him some relief. Last time he was in for several days, I'm hoping it won't be the case this time.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope he's back home with you soon and feeling better. Poor baby


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope Walter Grey feels better soon. There has been stress. Hugs, twyla and a chin scratch for Walter.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Prayers for Walter Grey - hope he is back home with you soon and feeling better.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ohhh, i am sorry Walter Grey is not feeling well. I hope he feels better soon !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor Walter - I hope all is well soon.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I need some more prayers for my boy Walter, he still hasn't pooped, he has been at the vet since last night and thats really bad for a cat with megacolon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Prayers for Walter!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Prayers for Walter..........hope he feels better today!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh I hope he goes soon! What a sweet boy and having this trouble again! Hugs to him and you!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Poor Walter! I know Lucky would be super sad if his BFF and idol Spunky went to the vet. Hopefully, Walter will recover quickly and be back to his old self again.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Prayers for Walter Grey and a big hug for you.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your prayers

Walter and I just got home, thankfully they didn't have to sedate him like did last time nor did they give him three enemas, it was only two, that along with IV fluids, blood tests and x-rays. Poor boy was vomiting/regurgitating his meals and only pooped twice this week so he was backed up. Megacolon is a nasty serious condition, not something I was anticipating when I brought Walter home two years ago, he is 7 yrs old now too young for this. But my vet agrees this was brought on by grief, the big lug misses Flower too.

So he is home with some meds to take, hopefully everyone, me include will be getting back on an even keel.


and Snow stay safe


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Hang in there. Big hugs for all of you.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Poor guy, hugs to all of you from the girls and I.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

twyla said:


> Thank you all for your prayers
> 
> Walter and I just got home, thankfully they didn't have to sedate him like did last time nor did they give him three enemas, it was only two, that along with IV fluids, blood tests and x-rays. Poor boy was vomiting/regurgitating his meals and only pooped twice this week so he was backed up. Megacolon is a nasty serious condition, not something I was anticipating when I brought Walter home two years ago, he is 7 yrs old now too young for this. But my vet agrees this was brought on by grief, the big lug misses Flower too.
> 
> ...




Oh Twyla, I'm so sorry Walter has been ill. I love cats with my whole heart, and I hope he'll be okay. Sorry too that I haven't given my support until now. I've been busy with end of the Summer projects and I haven't been on PF very much. Just please know that I'm praying for you both. My precious cat, Lacie, is also 7 years old, so yes, Walter is too young to be ill. Love and prayers to you both.


----------

